# Organic Yogurt or Brown Cow Yogurt?



## rootzdawta (May 22, 2005)

I was just wondering if anyone knows . . .

I read on the "real milk" website that the Brown Cow company makes yogurt from milk that comes from grass fed cows. My only concern is that that the feed is not organic or at least it's not labelled as such. I don't know if the Stonyfield's organic yogurt comes from grass fed cows although I doubt it. In your opinion, what do you think is the better option? Organic or grass fed? TIA!

It looks like Stonyfield Farms actually bought Brown Cow. I wonder if Brown Cow will keep up their feeding practices?


----------



## vermontana (Oct 21, 2005)

I've been making yogurt for a while, so I don't have to buy yogurt very often anymore. But, when we're travelling or visiting others, sometimes we buy Brown COw. I don't like Stonyfield for a couple of reasons...the yogurt is gross--I really don't like how they put all the fillers and thickeners in, the consistency makes me gag; also, they are owned by Dannon (but now you tell me Brown Cow was bought by Stonyfield, so I guess that sucks, too!!). The Brown Cow tastes and seems more like real yogurt than Stonyfield. It seems like most places that sell Brown Cow also sell Seven Stars, can you get that kind? It's really tasty and is biodynamic and organic. Also still independently owned, as far as I know.
So, anyway, I would choose Brown Cow b/c it is apparantly from grassfed cows, and they at least ensure that their cows don't get BgH, and they don't add wierd things to their yogurt, like Stonyfield, even though Stonyfield is organic; The Brown Cow just seems and tastes like healthier yogurt.


----------



## tboroson (Nov 19, 2002)

I didn't know Stonyfield bought Brown Cow! That sucks! I loved their flavors









I can vouch for Seven Stars. I see their cows grazing all the time, and sometimes have to stop while they let them cross the road from one pasture to another. In fact, I'll probably bike past there this morning


----------



## Owen'nZoe (Sep 7, 2005)

Mmmmm. Seven Stars Maple is my favorite. I just had to third the recommendation.


----------



## provocativa (Jan 17, 2005)

I mostly make my own, but otherwise Brown Cow. Where is the info coming from that they were bought out?


----------



## rootzdawta (May 22, 2005)

From the Stonyfield Organic's Website: http://www.stonyfield.com/AboutUs/St...ldBrownCow.cfm
"tonyfield Farm & Brown Cow

In February, 2003, Brown Cow Farm, a west coast-based manufacturer of super-premium all natural yogurts, joined the Stonyfield Farm family. This acquisition brings together two of the nation's leading natural yogurt producers.

Brown Cow and Stonyfield Farm share similar philosophies about producing delicious, healthy, all natural yogurts. We only use natural ingredients and milk from farmers who have pledged not to treat their cows with the artificial growth hormone, rBGH. We're also committed to supporting family farms and environmental protection efforts. Together, we will continue to deliver premium products and serve our communities from coast to coast.

"Brown Cow is a national treasure and a much respected and revered natural brand," noted Stonyfield President and CEO Gary Hirshberg. "Steve Ford and his family have built a wonderful company in much the same way as Stonyfield by a maniacal devotion to superior quality and taste, and loyalty to family farmers and natural principles. We're thrilled and honored that the Fords have chosen us to carry on their legacy, and we look forward to continuing to expand the Brown Cow brand for decades to come."


----------



## rootzdawta (May 22, 2005)

I just wanted to say thanks guys! I tried the Seven Stars and it is delicious. I think if I can find a good source for raw milk from pastured cows, I'll definitely make my own yogurt. Thanks again!!


----------

